# MSN Group



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I have just started a msn group called IBS Support.. I am trying to get as much info in one place as I can, including free from cooking ideas. I would love it if any of you would like to come and join to lend a hand and give support to other sufferers. This is a UK based group but anyone is welcome. http://groups.msn.com/IBSSupport/Thanks. Emma xx


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Please come and lend your support. People are starting to post already with there symptoms and worries.. It would be great if there was just more than my opinion to hand.


----------

